# For Sale: My Reformed Library (giving you guys first picks before ebay)



## Schaefers (Sep 30, 2013)

Guys, I am moving away from Oregon and back to Hawaii in about a 1.5 months from now. I have a boat load of many of the highest quality reformed books to be found. Many of these I had to painstakingly search for. It is with much regret I am selling these, but I do believe it is in obedience to my Lord that I am moving to Hawaii and with His blessing.

I do believe I have discerned that I am not called to the ministry as I once believed I was... It is an absolute shame that I had spent this many thousands of dollars on these books and had bought them all at once, before even discerning a clear call to ministry. I am like the man in the parable of Christ when he spoke of the man who set out to build before counting the cost. I am ashamed, but it would be even more shameful for myself to push through to ministry _uncalled_ and so here are my books, I am turning my life around, and heading in a new direction.

Hopefully these books at this low of pricing will be a blessing to the body of Christ and bring glory to God in the grand scope of things. These books I cannot bring with me to Hawaii, and in reality, I would not be reading them all for a very long time. I'm selling almost all of the books I own, save a few for myself that I can bring with me and that I know I _will actually read_ in my lifetime!

I have these marked at rock-bottom price, these _must sell_ as it will help me with my new life on Oahu. Maybe some of these could make early Christmas presents, or gifts to your elders or pastor, or for members of your church. I priced these books to sell, it is my hope some are able to find more than one that they like as this is to help me with my move to Oahu. Shipping cost will be added to the total of your order and should be actual shipping (if it turns out to be less than quoted, I will refund the proper amount.) I will let you know all this in a PM.

Prices are basically 50%+ off whatever I paid originally. If you think I have something wrong please let me know, thanks. I marked some books green that I think some of you may be interested in.

To purchase, send me a PM. Payment will be by paypal. PM me with the books you want and I will check to make sure I have them all ready to go, then I will remove them from the list (below) and mark them as sold. Finally, I will PM you my paypal address.


God bless+best regards to everyone. -Adam If you want to call an talk with me on the phone. *541-612-0614*

===================================
*-=1st Year Biblical Greek*
[-]*$60+shipping* for entire set. NEW condition. (Cost is $112 on Christianbook.com) This is an entire 1st year greek seminary set. Unlike the christianbook.com set, i'm including a graded reader and the pennington readings with the set, too.)
Mounce Basics of Biblical Greek Grammar, third edition (hardcover)(brand new)
Mounce 6-DVD set of 36 video lectures(brand new)
Mounce 1,000 vocabulary flash cards(brand new)
Mounce Audio Pronunciation CD(brand new)
Mounce Laminated study sheets for quick reference(brand new)
Mounce Basics of Biblical Greek Workbook(brand new)
Mounce A Graded Reader of Biblical Greek (hardcover)(brand new)
Pennington Readings in the Greek New Testament (audio for the graded reader)(brand new, purchased online, burned to CD)[/-] SOLD
===============================================

[-]*UBS GREEK NT-READERS EDITION (4th ed.)(brand new hardcover)-($10)*[/-]

*-=ENGLISH Bibles*
[-]ESV Waterproof Bible, Camouflage (like new)($10)
ESV Study Bible, Tru-tone(used, good condition, no marking, brown/burgandy colors, pm for pic)($10)
ESV Comprehensive Concordance(like new)($5)[/-]

[-]KJV Scourby Audio Bible Audio MP3 CD Set (used, box is a bit rough, but cd's in perfect condition) ($4)[/-]

*-=Worship*
[-]Trinity Hymnal (red) ($5)[/-]
[-]Psalms of David in Metre (Large Edition) (red hardcover) ($5)[/-]
1662 Book of Common Prayer (oxford black hardcover includes 39 articles & ordinal)-like new ($5)

*------------------
[-]-The Psalms of David in Metre Scottish Metrical Version of 1650 Vol. I & II (2 CD's) Sung by an ensemble of Trinity Presbyterian Reformed Church members Des Moines, Iowa, USA
-Scottish Metrical Psalms by Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland Northern Presbytery Choir Conductor: Kathleen R. Wright Vol. 1-5 (5 CD's)
ALL for $25. [/-]
------------------*

*-=Exegesis / Hermeneutics*
[-]Carson Exegetical Fallacies, Second Edition (hardcover)-like new ($5)[/-]
[-]MILTON S TERRY - BIBLICAL HERMENEUTICS / 1964 Hardback Zo... (hardcover) (used, hard to find, supposed to be the best historical-grammatical hermeneutic text in existence. Fair/good condition for what it is. This is also the full 700+ page text, not the abridged.) $10[/-]

*-=Devotion*
Watson The Godly Man's Picture -new $5
[-]Rutherford The Loveliness of Christ (imitation leather) -like new $5[/-]
[-]The Valley of Vision (Cobra Bonded Leather) -new $5[/-]
Calvin Truth for All Time (Banner of Truth edition) (imitation leather) -like new $5
Spurgeon Morning by Morning & Evening by Evening, 2 Volume Set: (imitation leather) -new $5
Tozer The Knowledge of the Holy	-new $5
Tozer Whatever Happened to Worship: A Call to True Worship -like new $5
Edwards Religious Affections -new $5
[-]Owen Overcoming Sin and Temptation (Crossway, updated english ed.)-new $5
Owen Communion with the Triune God (Crossway, updated english ed.)-new $5
Owen The Glory of Christ (The Works of John Owen, vol. 1) (hardcover)-new $5[/-]
Boston Crook in the Lot-new $5
[-]Flavel Mystery of Providence-new $5[/-]

*-=Family*
[-]Gouge Of Domestical Duties-hard cover new(will include ryle's 'duties of parents' free with) $15[/-]
Give Them Grace: Dazzling...-new (will include ryle's 'duties of parents' free with) $5


*-=Pastoral*
[-]Ames The Marrow of Theology -like new $5[/-]
[-]Murphy Pastoral Theology (hardcover) -used, great condition $5[/-]
Perkins Art of Prophesying-new $5
[-]Calvin Sermons on Ephesians (hardcover)-new $10[/-]
Robinson The Church of God as an Essential Element of the Gospel -new $5
[-]Lloyd-Jones Preaching & Preachers (hardcover)-new $5[/-]
[-]Chapell Christ Centered Preaching (hardcover)-new $5[/-]
[-]Spurgeon Spurgeon Lectures to My Students-used (older 70's? Copy) $5[/-]
Piper The Supremacy of God in Preaching-like new $5
The Soldier's Catechism-new $5
Flavel Facing Grief:...-new $5

-=-=-=--------------------------
*-----$5 for All-----*
OPC Booklets - (why join a church?,why christians need confessions, why does the opc baptize infants?, your sabbath destination, God or mammon?, the work of the Holy spirit, are you a Christian?, helps for worship, what is the opc?, what is the reformed faith?)-new
-=-=-=-----------------------

*-=Commentary*
Matthew Henry Commentary (hardcover) (abridged 1 volume, zondervan, older 70's? Copy) $5
Manton James Commentary (hardcover) -new (crossway abridged, lightly used) $5
[-]Moo James Commentary (hardcover)-new $10[/-]
Haldane Romans Commentary-used (older, kregel publisher, yellow softcover, 80's?) $5
[-]Moo Romans Commentary (hardcover) -new $25[/-]
[-]Beale Revelation Commentary (hardcover)-new $25
Johnson Triumph of the Lamb Revelation Commentary (hardcover)-new $10[/-]
[-]Keller Galations-new $5[/-]
[-]Luther Galations-used, good cond. $5[/-]
[-]Calvin Eph,Phil,Gal, Col-(1vol. Used, older, hardcover, good condition) $5[/-]

[-]Mounce The Book of Revelation Commentary (hardcover) -new $15[/-]

*-=Reformation Theology*
[-]Calvin: Institutes... (battles&Mcneill)(hardcover 2volumes, missing dustcover for vol. 1) (used, older, great condition, no marking) $20[/-]
Luther The Bondage of the Will, Luther, Martin (used paperback, marking inside) $4
[-]Owen The Death of Death in the Death of Christ -new paperback $5[/-]
[-]Edwards Freedom of the Will-new paperback$5[/-]
Buchanan The Doctrine of Justification-new paperback $10
[-]Gillespie Aaron's Rod Blossoming (hardcover)-new $7[/-]
[-]Rutherford Lex, Rex, or the Law and the Prince (hardcover)-new $7[/-]
Symington Messiah the Prince: The Mediatorial Dominion of Jesus Christ-new paperback $5

*-=Confessions, Creeds, etc...*
[-]The Westminster Confession of Faith (FPP ed.) (hardcover)-used, no markings $5[/-]
[-]OPC Westminster Confession of Faith (hardcover)-new $5
OPC Book of Church Order (hardcover)-new $5[/-]
[-]The Westminster Confession of Faith - Pocket Puritan (soft cover gift edition)-new $5
Doctrinal Standards, Liturgy, Church order (3 Forms of Unity & Ecumenical Creeds)-used no markings $5[/-]
[-]Hodge The Westminster Confession: A Commentary -hardcover-new $5[/-]
[-]Shaw's The Reformed Faith: An Exposition of The Westminster Confession of Faith -hardcover-new $5
Watson A Body of Divinity (shorter catechism exposition)-hardcover-new $5[/-]

*-=Covenant Theology*
[-]Witsius Economy of the Covenants Between God and Man, 2 Vols. (hardcover)-new $15[/-]
[-]Ramsey/Beeke An Analysis of Herman Witsius's "The Economy of the Covenants"-paperback-new $5[/-] 

*-=Systematic Theology*
[-]Hodge Systematic theology (hardcover)3vol.-used, great condition, no markings $10
Berkhof Systematic theology (hardcover)-used, great condition, no markings $10[/-]

*-=Biblical Theology*
[-]Vos Biblical Theology: Old and New Testaments paperback-new $10[/-]
[-]Vos The Pauline Eschatology-used good condtion $5[/-]
[-]Ridderbos The Coming of the Kingdom-used,(hardcover) fair condition, clean text, little water damage $4[/-]
[-]Beale New Testament Biblical Theology, A: The Unfolding...(hardcover)-new $15[/-]

*-=Church History / Historical Theology*
Renwick / Harman The Story of the Church-like new $5
[-]Gonzalez Story of Christianity (hardcover)-used, like new $5[/-]
[-]Mccrie The Story of the Scottish Church (hardcover)-new $5[/-]
[-]Beverege history westminster assembly-new $5[/-]
[-]CUNNINGHAM - HISTORICAL THEOLOGY – 2 Vol (hardcover)-new $15[/-]

*-=Holy Spirit / Charismatic Movement*
Warfield Counterfeit Miracles-new $5
[-]Warfield The Person and Work of the Holy Spirit-new $5[/-]
[-]Bruner Theology of the Holy Spirit (-heavily used, i would say acceptable condition, ex-library copy. very readable. $5, supposed to be the most important text against the modern charismatic movement...[/-]

*-=TULIP*
[-]Steele The Five Points of Calvinism: Defined, Defended, and Documented -new paprbk $5[/-]
Gill The Cause of God and Truth-new hardcover $5
*[-]Mcmahon Two Wills of God-new paperback-new $15 (cost over $30 new i think on lulu)[/-]*
Piper God's Passion for His Glory used hardcover $4

*-=Apologetics / Worldview*
[-]Poythress Logic: A God-Centered Approach to the Foundation of Western Thought-new paperback $10
Bahnsen Van Til's Apologetic (hardcover)-new $10[/-]
R.C.Sproul: Consequences of Ideas, 9 VHS, History of Western Philosophy (VHS)-new, but it is an old set, still in wrap $10
[-]Whitaker Disputations on Holy Scripture (hardcover)-new $15[/-]
Warfield The Inspiration and Authority of the Bible (hardcover)-new $10
[-]Kruger Canon Revisited: Establishing the Origins and Authority... (hardcover)-new $5[/-]
Ridderbos Redemptive History and the New Testament Scriptures -new paperback $5
[-]Bruce Canon of Scripture-used hardcover $5[/-]
[-]Machen Christianity and Liberalism, New Edition (foreword by Carl Trueman)-new paperback $5[/-]
Walter Martin Kingdom of the Cults 2003 ed. (hardcover)-used like new cond. $5
[-]Mcdowell The New Evidence that Demands a Verdict (hardcover)-used acceptable cond. $5[/-]
Noebel Understanding the Times-(hardcover)used acceptable cond. $5
*Samples World of Difference-new paperback $5*
Eerdmans Handbook to World Religions-used paperback acceptable cond. $5
*Kuyper Lectures on Calvinism: The Stone Lectures of 1898-new $5*

*-=Missions*
[-]Wright The Mission of God-used, acceptable some marking $5[/-]
Kaiser Mission in the Old Testament-new $5 
Operation World (its the 2011 latest edition)-new $5
Piper Let the Nations be Glad-used, good cond. $5
Packer Evangelism and Sovereignty of God-new $5
[-]Metzger Tell the Truth-new, latest 4th ed. $5[/-]

*-=Misc.*
Keller The Prodigal God (hardcover)-good cond. Clean text $5
[-]Keller Counterfeit Gods (hardcover)-good cond. Clean text $5 [/-]
[-]Keller The King's Cross (hardcover)-good cond. Clean text $5 [/-]
Keller The Meaning of Marriage (hardcover)-good cond. Clean text $5
Keller Ministries of Mercy-good cond. Clean text $5
Keller Generous Justice-good cond. Clean text $5
Pipa The Lord's Day-new $5 
[-]Riddlebarger Case for Amillenialism-like new $5[/-]
[-]Riddlebarger Man of sin-like new $5[/-]
Blomberg A Case for Historic Premillennialism -new $5


----------



## py3ak (Sep 30, 2013)

I'll take these, please.

[-]Ames The Marrow of Theology -like new $5[/-] [Foiled again!]
Bruce Canon of Scripture-used hardcover $5
Kruger Canon Revisited: Establishing the Origins and Authority... (hardcover)-new $5
Mccrie The Story of the Scottish Church (hardcover)-new $5


----------



## JimmyH (Sep 30, 2013)

PM sent on -=1st Year Biblical Greek.


----------



## Supersillymanable (Sep 30, 2013)

Moo Romans Commentary (hardcover) -new $25

Wright The Mission of God-used, acceptable some marking $5

Keller Counterfeit Gods (hardcover)-good cond. Clean text $5

Keller The King's Cross (hardcover)-good cond. Clean text $5

Is that okay Adam? Can you ship to the UK?


----------



## Branson (Sep 30, 2013)

PM sent on:
Gonzalez story of Christianity
Calvin Eph,Phil,Gal, Col-1vol. 

Thanks!


----------



## hammondjones (Sep 30, 2013)

Interested in:
Witsius Economy of the Covenants
Vos Pauline Eschatology


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 30, 2013)

Adam, I PMed you with regard to Beale's NT Biblical Theology


----------



## Somerset (Sep 30, 2013)

Brother - the books may be of no use to you now, but will probably be a blessing to others on here.

Why do I read these posts in full? A quick check as to your address would be enough: but no I have to read every single title!


----------



## Schaefers (Sep 30, 2013)

updated front list. check your pm's some of you I need to confirm things....

once I get actual shipping quotes i'll PM you guys with my paypal address for payment & order totals / confirmation.

Thanks for your help guys...

Adam


----------



## Claudiu (Sep 30, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 30, 2013)

Psalms of David in Metre (Large Edition) (red hardcover) ($5)
please,
PM Sent.

Thank you!


----------



## Schaefers (Sep 30, 2013)

anyone interested in the following CD's:
-The Psalms of David in Metre Scottish Metrical Version of 1650 Vol. I & II (2 CD's) Sung by an ensemble of Trinity Presbyterian Reformed Church members Des Moines, Iowa, USA
-Scottish Metrical Psalms by Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland Northern Presbytery Choir Conductor: Kathleen R. Wright Vol. 1-5 (5 CD's)

ALL for $25. A steal considering I paid over $100 for all those cd's new.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Sep 30, 2013)

I AM MORE THAN INTERESTED...
I'm buying them from you!!!



Schaefers said:


> anyone interested in the following CD's:
> -The Psalms of David in Metre Scottish Metrical Version of 1650 Vol. I & II (2 CD's) Sung by an ensemble of Trinity Presbyterian Reformed Church members Des Moines, Iowa, USA
> -Scottish Metrical Psalms by Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland Northern Presbytery Choir Conductor: Kathleen R. Wright Vol. 1-5 (5 CD's)
> 
> ALL for $25. A steal considering I paid over $100 for all those cd's new.



I sent you a PM!


----------



## irresistible_grace (Sep 30, 2013)

Schaefers said:


> anyone interested in the following CD's:
> -The Psalms of David in Metre Scottish Metrical Version of 1650 Vol. I & II (2 CD's) Sung by an ensemble of Trinity Presbyterian Reformed Church members Des Moines, Iowa, USA
> -Scottish Metrical Psalms by Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland Northern Presbytery Choir Conductor: Kathleen R. Wright Vol. 1-5 (5 CD's)
> 
> ALL for $25. A steal considering I paid over $100 for all those cd's new.



SOLD to the gal from North Carolina!!!


----------



## Schaefers (Sep 30, 2013)

Updated the list. So far I have everyone's orders sorted in my living room in neat stacks. I will be confirming orders soon. I will need your address' to get shipping totals so make sure you PM me your shipping address if you have not done so already. Thank you.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 30, 2013)

Did you get my PM? I didn't receive anything back.


----------



## Schaefers (Sep 30, 2013)

Poimen said:


> Did you get my PM? I didn't receive anything back.


Yes, sir. Your order is in one of the aforementioned neat stacks in my living room.  Thank you so much by the way.

Please bear with me everyone as I get everything organized.


----------



## Schaefers (Sep 30, 2013)

I am surprised nobody has jumped on our own Matthew McMahon's title,
*[-]Mcmahon Two Wills of God-new paperback-new $15[/-]* SOLD

This book looks wonderful, is a solid 526 pages, and from looking at the table of contents, seems to deal with the subject thoroughly. I am not sure, but I think if I remember correctly it was his doctoral dissertation.

look at the table of contents alone:


> Preface
> 
> Prolegomena
> 
> ...



The amount of material and depth covered here is amazing considering our day and age.


----------



## Schaefers (Sep 30, 2013)

other especially standout deals in my opinion still remain waiting to get snatched up:

*[-]Whitaker Disputations on Holy Scripture (hardcover)-new $15
(This is considered the definitive reformed defense of Sola Scriptura)[/-]

Warfield The Inspiration and Authority of the Bible (hardcover)-new $10

Buchanan The Doctrine of Justification-new paperback $10
(this is the definitive reformed work on the subject of justification.)

[-]Beale Revelation Commentary (hardcover)-new $25
(this is the definitive reformed Revelation commentary.)[/-]

[-]Johnson Triumph of the Lamb Revelation Commentary (hardcover)-new $10[/-]

[-]Calvin: Institutes... (battles&Mcneill)(hardcover 2volumes, missing dustcover for vol. 1) (used, older, great condition, no marking) $20
(In my research I read from many sources that this is the best english translation currently available.)[/-]

[-]ESV Waterproof Bible, Camouflage (like new)($10)
This is amazing. Look on youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsz8tw9M4A4[/-]

[-]CUNNINGHAM - HISTORICAL THEOLOGY – 2 Vol (hardcover)-new $15[/-]*


----------



## Schaefers (Sep 30, 2013)

Also just found, not previously listed:

[-]Mounce The Book of Revelation Commentary (hardcover) -new $15[/-]
Blomberg A Case for Historic Premillennialism -new $5

These would make a great companion to the Beale Commentary still for sale. Beale being Amillennial and Mounce being Historic Premillennial.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Sep 30, 2013)

Steele The Five Points of Calvinism: Defined, Defended, and Documented $5
Westminster Confession - FPP ed. - hardcover $5

Add to my tab! I'll PM you.


----------



## FenderPriest (Sep 30, 2013)

Do you have an isbn on the 1662 Book of Common Prayer? It would help knowing which one it is!
~J


----------



## Schaefers (Sep 30, 2013)

FenderPriest said:


> Do you have an isbn on the 1662 Book of Common Prayer? It would help knowing which one it is!
> ~J


it is this one Christianbook.com: 1662 Book of Common Prayer, Standard Edition- Hardcover, black: 9780521600934
and that's the same place i got it from


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 30, 2013)

PM sent re: Cunningham's HT & Murphy's PT. Thanks.


----------



## Schaefers (Sep 30, 2013)

reaganmarsh said:


> PM sent re: Cunningham's HT & Murphy's PT. Thanks.


check your pms. sold.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Oct 1, 2013)

Is the UBS GREEK NT-READERS EDITION 4th ed still available?
& Rutherford The Loveliness of Christ (imitation leather)?
& Mcmahon Two Wills of God-new paperback?
& Spurgeon Lectures to My Students?

Expect another PM!


----------



## Schaefers (Oct 1, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> Is the UBS GREEK NT-READERS EDITION 4th ed still available?
> & Rutherford The Loveliness of Christ (imitation leather)?
> & Mcmahon Two Wills of God-new paperback?
> & Spurgeon Lectures to My Students?
> ...


yes they are. i have not shipped your order yet, either. so let me know if you want to make some changes to it and I can sort it in the morning and i can get things shipped together that way.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Oct 1, 2013)

Schaefers said:


> irresistible_grace said:
> 
> 
> > Is the UBS GREEK NT-READERS EDITION 4th ed still available?
> ...



Awesome! I'll sent the money for these first thing in the morning.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Oct 1, 2013)

Is there any way I might convince you to give/sell me the
(approx. 15)M'Cheyne Bible Reading Plan booklets (small booklets with reading plan) &
(approx 15x)Westminster Shorter Catechism With Scripture Proofs(Banner of truth booklets)
Without making me buy the OPC booklets (no offense to the OPC) 
???


----------



## Schaefers (Oct 1, 2013)

irresistible_grace said:


> Is there any way I might convince you to give/sell me the
> (approx. 15)M'Cheyne Bible Reading Plan booklets (small booklets with reading plan) &
> (approx 15x)Westminster Shorter Catechism With Scripture Proofs(Banner of truth booklets)
> Without making me buy the OPC booklets (no offense to the OPC)
> ???


Yup Yup check yer PMs


----------



## irresistible_grace (Oct 1, 2013)

Awesome Blossom!


----------



## Schaefers (Oct 1, 2013)

I am packaging everybody's orders, weighing packages, calculating shipping online, and printing shipping labels. I'll try to PM everybody an "invoice" today and try to get everybody who has paid shipped ASAP. After shipping, I will PM you tracking details. Thanks everybody.

Adam


----------



## nick (Oct 2, 2013)

If the CDs of psalms go back up, I'll take them.


----------



## Schaefers (Oct 2, 2013)

nick said:


> If the CDs of psalms go back up, I'll take them.



I am sorry, they are shipping out to "the gal from north carolina" tomorrow morning


----------



## KevinInReno (Oct 2, 2013)

ESV Waterproof Bible, Camouflage (like new)($10)
ESV Study Bible, Tru-tone(used, good condition, no marking, brown/burgandy colors, pm for pic)($10)
ESV Comprehensive Concordance(like new)($5)
Mcdowell The New Evidence that Demands a Verdict (hardcover)-used acceptable cond. $5
1 Bruner Theology of the Holy Spirit
Beverege history westminster assembly- $5

You'd be shipping to 89002


----------



## Schaefers (Oct 2, 2013)

calculating shipping right now


KevinInReno said:


> ESV Waterproof Bible, Camouflage (like new)($10)
> ESV Study Bible, Tru-tone(used, good condition, no marking, brown/burgandy colors, pm for pic)($10)
> ESV Comprehensive Concordance(like new)($5)
> Mcdowell The New Evidence that Demands a Verdict (hardcover)-used acceptable cond. $5
> ...



EDIT: Check your PM's


----------



## Schaefers (Oct 2, 2013)

Everybody's orders who paid yesterday was shipped out today. Will PM tracking info in a little while.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 2, 2013)

Adam, may the Lord richly bless and keep you as you make the big shift to Hawaii.

Note: if you continue to move in that direction you will end up in my country


----------



## KevinInReno (Oct 2, 2013)

Schaefers said:


> calculating shipping right now
> 
> 
> KevinInReno said:
> ...



Payment sent, thanks so much!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 7, 2013)

Adam, just received the Beale _NT Biblical Theology_ this morning -- very professionally packed and shipped. Excellent service . . . thanks!


----------



## Claudiu (Oct 7, 2013)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Adam, just received the Beale _NT Biblical Theology_ this morning -- *very professionally packed and shipped. Excellent service . . . thanks!*


----------



## KevinInReno (Oct 8, 2013)

I received my order today. It arrived 2 days ahead of time. Well packed like the others said... I am very happy with the condition of the books. Thanks so much.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 8, 2013)

I also received my books today. Thanks for so obviously packing them with care. I promise to give them a good home.


----------



## JimmyH (Oct 8, 2013)

Received mine today as well. Many thanks Adam, and best wishes for the upcoming move, and your new endeavor in Hawaii.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Oct 8, 2013)

Not to sound like a broken record or anything but...


> *very professionally packed and shipped. Excellent service . . . thanks*



It was a pleasure doing business with you.
ing for you

PS: My package made it here yesterday!


----------

